# Water births and hypno birthing



## allana (May 3, 2012)

Hi every one,

I'm currently 26 weeks pregnant with my 2nd and have type 1. I have just started doing a hypno birthing course (mainly because my 1st birth was quite traumatic, in theater with forceps and ventouse. They have mentioned most women have water births but told me this isn't an option for me as I will be on a sliding scale and classed as high risk. It really frustrates me as my diabetes is well controlled and I have heard great stories about water births!

Have any of you ladies been alloud to have a water birth? My next appointment with my diabetic consultant and obs is two weeks today, so I'm going to ask if a water birth is possible, but I have a feeling my wishes will get swept under the carpet! 

Any advice would be great

Allana x


----------



## RuthieG (May 4, 2012)

Hi

I am 27 weeks pregnant with my first so can't give you experiences but can let you know what my consultant said.

Firstly i should say that he seems pretty good about diabetes, such as saying that his plan is that everything be as 'normal' as possible and he sees no reason why it shouldn't be at the moment based on my tight control. They are monitoring the size of the baby now so providing that stays a good size hopefully the less intervention will be needed.

However I asked him about water birth and to be frank he said no. He explained that this is usually because they will be electronically monitoring he baby's heart rate throughout and you can't get in water with that equipment on. He also talked about sliding scale but sees this as a later intervention depending how I do on my pump (although he did say it was more or less inevitable in the later stages). So he didn't give the sliding scale as the reason for not going in water but the heart monitoring.

I was researching waterbirths before I asked thsi question and saw that at some hopistal in London (possibly Kings but I can't remember) they have a sort fo blue tooth heart monitor that is compatible with the mother being in water. I only read about this on the internet though and I am pretty sure they don't have that at my hospital.

Hope this helps. There isn't that much around on the internet to read about type 1/waterbirths from what I have seen 

Ruth


----------



## Babysaurus (May 4, 2012)

Hi Allana, 
I was told that I could possibly _start_ in the pool providing all was well, but not once the drip(s) was in. I was also told that this is mainly due to one of the drips, the synthetic hormone one, being electric so not a good idea! I would have also thought the same would apply for the heart rate monitor too. So, perhaps see if you could move from one to the other...? 

I was also encouraged to have an apt with the consultant midwife, which I did, to discuss how we could go about everything. Unfortunately this wasn't as good as I hoped as whenever I asked anything specific to me she said she didn't know the ins and outs re diabetics so couldn't help, but perhaps you might have more luck...?


----------



## allana (May 5, 2012)

Thank you both for your responses ladies. I was hoping someone on here may have had a water birth. The joys of pregnancy and diabetes hey!


----------



## Smit (May 7, 2012)

When I went in to be induced on Monday I was surprised when on the induction ward I was allowed a bath. It really did help with the pain. I wad in it for well over an hour after my hubby was put out at 9. once on the labour suite I wasn't able to use it and went on the monitor and sliding scale. But I still got up and about, Sat on the birthing ball and stood hanging onto drip stand for a good few hours, this was a very comfy position! X


----------



## allana (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Smit, that's really helpful. I will try and have a bath and a go on the birthing ball! 

Congrats on your new arrival xx


----------

